# Canon Rebel T3i / EOS 600D or Nikon D5100



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

Canon Rebel T3i / EOS 600D or Nikon D5100

I am a journalist and would use my cam under rough conditions also for variety of purpose. Would be grateful if I can some more model suggestions other than these two also.

Thanx in advance


----------



## subscuck (Jun 18, 2011)

If you know your camera is going to take some knocks, you might want to think about a model with a magnesium alloy body. On the Canon side you can get a used 50D in great condition for just about the same money as that T3i, or a 40D for a couple hundred less. It'll have better weather sealing and take those occasional knocks and bumps much better. On the Nikon side, I don't know what your options would be, but I know you have some.


----------



## Tomasko (Jun 18, 2011)

As subscuck has already stated, none of these cameras are suitable for rough conditions.. Maybe if you tell us your budget, we can recommend you something more suitable for your job. However, expect higher price than these two. It is not only about magnesium material and such, it is also about dust-proofness, water-proofness etc.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> As subscuck has already stated, none of these cameras are suitable for rough conditions.. Maybe if you tell us your budget, we can recommend you something more suitable for your job. However, expect higher price than these two. It is not only about magnesium material and such, it is also about dust-proofness, water-proofness etc.



This; the other considerations is that you will need water/dust sealed lenses as well.

You might want to describe these rough conditions as well; you might consider it rough but in terms of the camera it might not need that much protection from the elements.


----------



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

@subsuck - will keep the body in mind. Thnx 

@tomasko - true. I need something that will help me against dusty condition like construction sites, rains, storm and the likes. Would also need to keep in mind the battery life for no electricity conditions. Budget is $900-$1100. 

@tyler_h - conditions described above.

I really am confused between Canon and Nikon when it comes to ruggedness and better lenses cause I'll surely upgrade in future.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

Both Nikon and Canon make everything from beginner equipment to top of the line pro gear.  The biggest difference is how they go about their control lay out.  Some people love Canon's layout.  I, personally, am not one of them.  For me, the Nikon layout makes more sense and feels like home, where if I have a Canon in my hand, I am constantly searching for what does what.  I am sure Canon users feel the same way about Nikon.

Your budget is a bit low for a weathersealed camera, and it won't get you a weathersealed lens.  You may have to reconsider the types of shooting conditions you will be in or reconsider your budget.  FWIW, I have a Nikon D90, and it's been rained on, dropped, left in the trunk, been at construction sites, and even loaned out, and I have never had a problem with it, and it is not a weathersealed camera.(I'm not saying you should go out and do any of those things...definitely not recommended)

My advice would be to head to a store, even a big box store, and get a few cameras in your hands.  Go with the brand that feels right.  All of the manufacturers have upgrade paths although, with Nikon and Canon there are typically more options.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

As Kerbouchard mentions, handle in store for layout and handling. That will let you chose between Canon and Nikon. The problem is that true water/dust sealed is well outside your budget unless you look at older models to pick up used.

In a general sense Canon and Nikon are equal. There are a handful of specialised lenses which exist in one and not the other. These are outside the 'standard' photojournalist kit though so not too likely to influence you.

Battery life is easily solved by buying spare batteries to carry with your or looking at a battery grip if you don't want to be changing batteries ever so often.


----------



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

@Kerbouchard - Agree with Nikon's controls being better than Canon. Used both the co.s and find Nikon easier to use.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

Namrata said:


> @Kerbouchard - Agree with Nikon's controls being better than Canon. Used both the co.s and find Nikon easier to use.



Well, then it seems like you are half way to your answer.  Personally, I never recommend the D5000 or D5100.  I would pick up a used D90 or D300 for about the same money, instead.  A lot more value for your dollar.


----------



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> There are a handful of specialised lenses which exist in one and not the other. These are outside the 'standard' photojournalist kit though so not too likely to influence you.



Could you elaborate on that???


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

Namrata said:


> tyler_h said:
> 
> 
> > There are a handful of specialised lenses which exist in one and not the other. These are outside the 'standard' photojournalist kit though so not too likely to influence you.
> ...



In Canon's line up:
TS-E 17mm f/4L
EF 70-200 f/4L (IS or not)
EF 400mm f/4 DO
EF 400mm f/5.6L

In Nikon's line up:
14-24mm f/2.8

I'm sure there are more uniques for Nikon but I don't know their line up as well.


----------



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

@Kerbouchard - I was originally hunting for D90 and frankly now I forget why I veered off that road. Could you puh-lease sell me why you put D90 over D5100 and relieve me


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

Namrata said:


> @Kerbouchard - I was originally hunting for D90 and frankly now I forget why I veered off that road. Could you puh-lease sell me why you put D90 over D5100 and relieve me



In body focus motor allowing you to use some older pro lenses at fairly cheap prices...like the 35-70 2.8 for around $300 used or the 80-200 2.8 for around $650.  It allows you to control an SB600/700/800/900 wirelessly off camera without any additional accessories.  It has a top LCD for quick confirmation of settings.  It has dual control wheels so you have a separate control for aperture and shutterspeed.  It has more external controls that provide quick access to commonly changed settings without having to go into menus.  It has a pentaprism view finder instead of a mirror which equates to a brighter view finder.  

Those are the big ones that come to mind off the top of my head.  From all accounts, the D7000 is a better camera that will do everything the D90 did plus some but it is a bit out of your budget range.


----------



## Namrata (Jun 18, 2011)

@Kerbouchard - Yeah I know (D7000), but that really helped. Thanx


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2011)

The T3i and D5100 are not directly comparable camera bodies, unless you are only looking at price, and not features. 

The Nikon D5100 image sensor outperforms the T3i image sensor in color depth, dynamic range, and high ISO capability. DxOMark - Compare sensors


----------

